# Kobra vom Eichenluft



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

It is with sadness that I announce Molly Graf lost her dear narcotics K9, Kobra, following an emergency splenectomy for splenic hematoma possibly caused by her spleen being twisted. She lived several hours after surgery but didn't recover from the fluid loss. It has been a very sad time for her. I know many of you on this forum know Molly or of her wonderful dogs. I'll forward any messages to her or you may contact her through her website.

Please view the lovely slideshow Molly made in tribute to Kobra:

http://www.slide.com/r/8RmayDeH5j_PqL4gm...l&view=original








beautiful Kobra


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very sad. 








Kobra


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

What a beautiful dog. I'm so sorry for her loss.


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## GabbyBond (Dec 1, 2006)

What a pretty girl! I think she had the cutest puppy ears I've ever seen! A great tribute to an obviously wonderful dog.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

What a loss. Beautiful tribute to a wonderful dog.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

What a beautiful tribute to a special dog.. Kobra had so much personality.. She will be missed by many..

Run free at the bridge my friend..


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Be free, Kobra. 

My deepest condolences and prayers to Molly for this premature loss. 

:_(

Beautiful and moving tribute.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

my deepest sympathies to molly for the sudden loss of kobra. 
it's so sad she didn't survive 
beautiful slide-show tribute.








rip, kobra


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Such a hard loss, Jen. We all lose when such a dog passes.


----------



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)

My condolences to Molly, my thoughts are with her. Kobra was a beautiful dog, it's horrible when they're lost early.


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Please let Molly know I am very sorry for her loss. My thoughts are with her.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

How sad for Molly! I rrememebr Molly and miss her here. Please pass my thoughts and condolences to her.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

So sorry, my condolences to Molly.








Kobra.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Molly is surely missed here and now her beloved Kobra too!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm deeply sorry for Molly and thought the slide show was a touching tribute to Kobra. RIP sweet Kobra.


----------



## K9Kaos (Jun 24, 2006)

Our condolences to Molly.

RIP Kobra, run free


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

So sad, may Kobra rest in peace.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I had the fortune of meeting Kobra in person and seeing her work and I have to say, she was one awesome girl!!! She will be missed by many.







RIP


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very sorry to hear that John.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Very sorry for your loss, Molly. I remember you when you were on this board.


RIP


----------

